# Such a bad kittty mummy... poor Andre



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So this morning I woke to Andre on the bed (with Lola)... lovely 

Then at about 5.20am he jumped off the bed and I could hear him being sick  He sicked up a small piece of what I thought was rubber - I couldn't for the life of me work out what it could have been he'd eaten... (he is a nightmare for trying to eat anything... he's more like a dog in this respect)

Then I went downstairs to find supplies to clean up the mess... I had only gone and forgotten to put the food tin away from last night and what he had eaten was part of the lid :Arghh. I feel so stupid for forgetting to put it away last night... I would not normally leave it out.. it was a forgetful mistake...

As you can see from the photo some of it is still missing:









I called the vets (emergency ones at 6am) and they said just to keep an eye on him for being sick again but to give him his breakfast... he is bright in himself and was only cross as I initially I gave Lola her breakfast and made him wait whilst I was on the phone to the vets.

I'm at work now worried sick and counting down until I can go check on him!!

I feel so bad as it is totally my fault for not tidying up properly!

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh hun! He’s eaten a fair bit of it. He might poo some smaller bits! What time will you be home to check on him? I hope he’s ok.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes... it's a 2cm x 7mm piece that missing... (obviously I don't know if this is in one piece of more...). That's why I phoned the vet out of hours... and why I've kept the pieces so I can take to vets.

I will go home at 12 noon (skipping a meeting to do so).

It's 100% my fault...

H


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Hannah  Not long until you can get home to Andre. I'm sure you are looking forward to finding the missing piece of lid in his poop. Does he poop regularly? I hope so, so that you don't have one to wait for it to appear. Will you take him to the vet or take the "wait and see" approach?

Paws crossed it will all pass through the other end quickly. I would say, "Don't blame yourself" (or something similar) - but I know you will...mind you, you will also never leave the lid out again  Come on Andre, poop it out so your Mum can stop worrying. Let us know when it appears and chin up xx

ETA: you are not a bad kitty mummy - it was entirely an oversight! I know you are gutted about it, I really do, but you are NOT a bad kitty mummy.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

He did a poop last night - so I'm not expecting another one for a little while - his pooping has now reduced to once about every 18 hours to 20 hours ...

The vets this morning advised "wait and see"... I could always call again once i assess again at lunchtime... (if he's been sick and there are no missing parts in it I think it will defiantly be a vet visit - peeps agree??).

Yep I'm so annoyed with myself... yesterday I was being so cautious I emptied my birthday chocolates into a tuppaware as didn't think the box was secure... then ruin it all by forgetting to put the tin away!

H


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hannah, I know you are blaming yourself but accidents happen. I am keeping everything crossed that Andre poops it out for you x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

And I’ll be doing a jigsaw with any evictions!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Don’t go blaming yourself my lovely. My lot are always eating things they shouldn’t.

It wasn’t that long ago Libby chewed my cork trivet  I mean she should know better as she is 8 yrs old, I have had this cork trivet years yet for some reason she decided to chew it.

I didn’t panic, just watched the other end, which it normally comes out of.

I hope Andre will be fine and all will ahem pass 


Happy jigsaw game :Wtf


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I know Lola ate bit of ribbon when I’d only had her a week or so. I found the sick before I found the ribbon was missing, dissection if sick concluded nothing missing.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He could have eaten anything plastic in the house. I wouldn't worry about it. Barney consumed a string mouse tail off a toy not so long ago. It came back out 24hrs later completely whole


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You worrying is totally normal, everybody would. hope it comes out naturally.
But you really shouldn’t blame yourself, I leave the lids out all the time. When they are not in use they rest where the bowls are ready for use. You couldn’t really expect him to chew it.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So I'm home... there is no sick (which i presume is a good thing). There is no poop either (it's early for poop though since he went overnight).

so essentially I think the conclusion is neutral.. at this stage and the waiting game continues.

Hannah

P.s. I take it back, he's done a poop! I couldn't find any plastic/offending item in it... if small I could have missed it.

He's bright in himself.

Here's a cute picture taken just now... (and to confirm he was diving through the tunnel playing not hiding)










P.p.s.

that photo looks bizarre! Almost like the tunnel isn't where it should be...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This all sounds good, if it were stuck he would be showing signs!

Long may this continue x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think he will pass it bit by bit hun like ewelsh said if it was stuck anywhere you would know about it. Good news really! Love the pic! ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep he mainly wanted his lunch! He's got a naughty habit of jumping up and grabbing the bowl with his pawsies! It's going to go flying one day _then_ they'll be tears!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh gosh, fingers crossed it passes quickly and he is fine. What a little monkey. They do worry us, don’t they. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor baby - naughty Mum!!

He probably coughed it up immediately so I expect the other bit if any is around the house somewhere - but it can take 48 hours to go through so still keep an eye - if he suddenly deteriorates, is sick or stops eating or going to the loo etc then vets.

Little H ate 2 foot of flying frenzy string when he was little - I knew he'd done it and we had to just wait and see - luckily it came out the other end (we gave him colitis food in the meantime to help him pass it easily)

Everything crossed xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you, he’s still bright... playful... no sick and scoffed his dinner!

fingers crossed still though please...

yep absolutely keeping an eye out for any of those signs...

thank you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Rather incredible appetite!!!

“All that shall pass too”...

Meanwhile grovel bad cat slave!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh no... now Lola is poorly! 

Before you ask I don't think she ate any of the plastic! She struggled her way though her dinner last night... then only had about one third of a sachet this morning and I couldn't interest her in much this lunchtime.. a small mouthfull and a small handfull of dreamies. I could be clutching at straws but I think she has something wrong with her paw! She seems to be holding it more than usual and giving it licks - I tried to watch her walk but she it was hard she either wouldn't move or would run (hard to judge with the latter) - she is putting weight on it. But would an injury get worse from yesterday evening to today?? Either way I think we'll be off to the vets this evening... (can't have another sleepless night - I feel sick with worry myself!)

H x


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh sweetie, it never rains does it! Hope you get them both sorted very very soon. Loadsa love from one exhausted slave to another xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh no... now Lola is poorly!
> 
> Before you ask I don't think she ate any of the plastic! She struggled her way though her dinner last night... then only had about one third of a sachet this morning and I couldn't interest her in much this lunchtime.. a small mouthfull and a small handfull of dreamies. I could be clutching at straws but I think she has something wrong with her paw! She seems to be holding it more than usual and giving it licks - I tried to watch her walk but she it was hard she either wouldn't move or would run (hard to judge with the latter) - she is putting weight on it. But would an injury get worse from yesterday evening to today?? Either way I think we'll be off to the vets this evening... (can't have another sleepless night - I feel sick with worry myself!)
> 
> H x


Not sure a sore paw would stop her eating so it's best to get her checked later hun. Has she pooped and pee'd ok today or last night? Let us know how you get on at the vets later. I'm so sorry hun it's one thing after another! 
 xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep she pee'd yesterday at about 6pm pooped and pee'd this morning... (she's a garden girl but I witnesses these). I did say I thought I was clutching at straws with the paw thing... The main reason I'm going in is because she's not eating... even if she'd even eaten half a sachet at lunch I probably wouldn't be rushing in...

We have a 5.30 appointment...

(I really am a bad kitty mummy!)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yep she pee'd yesterday at about 6pm pooped and pee'd this morning... (she's a garden girl but I witnesses these). I did say I thought I was clutching at straws with the paw thing... The main reason I'm going in is because she's not eating... even if she'd even eaten half a sachet at lunch I probably wouldn't be rushing in...
> 
> We have a 5.30 appointment...
> 
> (I really am a bad kitty mummy!)


Blimey hun how can you be a bad mum! You've got her an early appointment you can't do more than that. Stop blaming yourself you're a fab kitty mum. Hope she's ok. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You are on a bad streak for sure! Paws and fingers crossed the vet will find what’s wrong and will be able to sort it.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So Lola has got a temperature (I did not ask exactly what her temp was). She’s been given some anti-sickness and some long lasting antibiotics.

She has a third of a sachet when just not when we got home. But wasn’t interested in any more.

I will of course try and tempt her with some other foods

Hannah x

p.s. I’m sure she’ll be ok but I just feel so sad ;(


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It is sad that now Lola is poorly. 
Hope the medicine helps and she will soon eat and recover.
Poor you, too, when one thing is dealt with the next looks around the corner. Lots of positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Paws crossed Lola feels a bit brighter later this evening & eats a bit more.
Feel better sweet Lola.
Don’t feel sad, you’re a wonderful cat slave.
Sending heaps of healing vibes her way xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww poor Lola! Hopefully it’s just a bit of a bacterial infection she’s picked up outside she might not have much of an appetite until tomorrow. Bless give her gentle strokes from me hun. xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh no! Just catching up here! First Andre and now Lola!! Things do seem to happen all at once sometimes!! (Unfortunately)!! Hopefully Lola will feel a whole lot better once the antibiotics kick in, don’t feel sad, easier said then done I know! Keeping everything crossed here that Lola improves overs the next few days. x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I feel sad for Lola, I do hope the antibiotics do the trick

the bunnies have their bobtails crossed and the chickens their feather crossed

Makes you realise how much you love ‘um

H x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor Lola - hopefully the ABs and anti sickness will do the trick.

Did the vet look at her paw?

Did they give her a once over?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes I mentioned the paw although she didn’t look too closely at it, she got the general look over. 

I will see how she does, I can always take her back if she’s not improving

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Right... I know we didn’t think a sore paw would stop Lola from eating but I’m worried it really is sore. I’m struggling to get her out from under the bed! She seems to be able to run and scale the stairs ok but when she sits up she won’t put any weight on it at all and same when she sits to eat (she only had a couple of mouthfuls), when she walks she is very much avoiding any weight at all... limping badly Imoh.

but would a sore paw give her a temperature?

I want to take her back to the vets for them to look at it properly as I don’t feel she did yesterday

anyhow Andre is having a mad half hour I beat go entertain him for a bit.

Hannah


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Temperature suggests infection - perhaps an infection in the paw?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I'm wondering if something could be embedded in the paw eg glass that she's trodden on, and it's caused an infection. Good idea to go back to the vets and insist it's looked at xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I was thinking that although it’s her paw she’s holding it’s not necessarily her paw that have the problem, I guess it could be anywhere to her leg

I realise that infection will cause rise in temp... but the antibiotics should sort that? Just realised I’d there’s a foreign body involved antibiotics won’t help whilst it’s still in place... stupid me!

I want to take her back for a proper look at it... as I think dismissed yesterday.

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I just phone the vets - the receptionist was lovely and we have an appointment at the main surgery for 12 noon. (long lunch break!)

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I just phone the vets - the receptionist was lovely and we have an appointment at the main surgery for 12 noon. (long lunch break!)
> 
> Hannah


That's good! Glad you got such a quick appointment


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh love I hope her paw is Ok. Glad you’ve got another appointment. How is she eating this morning?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

She hardly ate two mouthfulls of natures menu this morning (usually her favourite), she had 1 moist stick treat (didn't want another) and refused the cod I had cooked for her. So basically she's eaten very little ;(

A work colleague is going to pick up some applaws from [email protected] at lunchtime for me (as I don't have time to go and she is going anyhow).

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m glad you are taking her back as something is clearly wrong. She could have fallen. Or got an abscess. Or pulled one of her claws. 

Pain can increase temp as well as infection. 

Hopefully vet will give her a good going over. Ask them to check her mouth and teeth as well.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks I’m in the waiting room!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Thinking of you. Hope she gets sorted soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything crossed! ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So... we saw vet Andre (who is one of their more specialist cat vets).

He gave her a really good looking over... he couldn't find anything obvious... but Lola was good and showed him how she was holding her paw... so he does realise there's something wrong but just couldn't pin point the cause.

She still has a temperature ;( so of course she will be feeling groggy!

He gave her anti-inflammatories (sorry not sure on spelling).

He would expect her to be eating by tomorrow afternoon and for her limp to be getting better by then (if not 100%), and if not he wants to see her again and they will look at doing x-rays (rather than doing them today) - I remembered to ask for timescales (i forget this sometimes).

Anyhow when we got home she ate 2/3 of a sachet of natures menu and then asked for a bit more when I fed Andre (so she got a spoonful of his kitten food as well). I do feel better for her getting some calories in her (i think maybe a visit to the vet scared her into eating).

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad it doesn’t seem to be anything serious and glad she eats.
It’s not very satisfying that you still have no idea what’s wrong but hopefully the inflammatory and time will do their job.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I agree... the bad news is that we don't know what wrong!

I seem to be jinx with animals been poorly without being able to pinpoint what!! (fortunately they do tend to recover ) - just realised how bad that sounds! My pets are overall quite healthy!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I’m relieved the vets couldn’t find too much wrong hun. Anti inflammatory meds should help! So pleased she’s eating a bit. xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad Lola is eating again.. Been popping in waiting for an update. 

It is always terrible when we don't know why. If only they could talk!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

my update was a little late... i had to go into a meeting about bacon (in which I learnt a few things about boar hormones :Stop!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh poor Lola  Poor you too @Willow_Warren - what a stressful time, with Andre too. I hope that Lola's paw feels easier for her now - and hope she continues to eat. It's such a worry when they don't. Any sign of the other bits of lid yet?

Sending love and healing thoughts xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Nope no signs of the rest of the lid! But it’s been about 60 hours now so I’m guessing if it’s as inside him and causing a problem I’d know my now...

Lola had half a sachet so I’m at least pleased that she has some energy in her. She’s a way to go until she’s herself but I’m truly hoping it’s a step in the right direction and we keep going in that direction

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Nope no signs of the rest of the lid! But it's been about 60 hours now so I'm guessing if it's as inside him and causing a problem I'd know my now...
> 
> Lola had half a sachet so I'm at least pleased that she has some energy in her. She's a way to go until she's herself but I'm truly hoping it's a step in the right direction and we keep going in that direction
> 
> Hannah


Lola is doing fine! I bet you see a big improvement by tomorrow. Try relax a bit yourself now. xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I’m hopeful for a big improvement tomorrow too, good she’s eating, fingers crossed. x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think a side effect of the anti inflammatory can be increase of appetite so hopefully that’s what she needed to set her in the right direction. I wonder if she could have had a fall or anything. Did Andre (vet) check her claws weren’t ragged????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> my update was a little late... i had to go into a meeting about bacon (in which I learnt a few things about boar hormones :Stop!!)


Now I am interested as I have boar mate in my possession lol


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I think a side effect of the anti inflammatory can be increase of appetite so hopefully that's what she needed to set her in the right direction. I wonder if she could have had a fall or anything. Did Andre (vet) check her claws weren't ragged????


yes he did check her over including her claws.

Sounds about right with the anti inflammatory... Lola's refused all food bar a couple of Dreamies since  Fingers crossed for the morning.

H x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

She spent last night under the bed again 

She did come downstairs of her own accord and ate some breakfast, didn’t weight amounts. She only ate some of her natures menu, then went to lick Andre’s bowl so I gave he some of his food. She went outside for a wee and poop (I knwo being poorly she shouldn’t really go outside but she is happier and I supervised... even though it was still a bit dark). I noticed her look at her bowl when she came in so I gave her a bit of Applaws.

She’s back under the bed 

so in conclusion, she’s still limping but doesn’t seem as bad as yesterday morning and she had a small amount to eat (not a lot but more than yesterday).

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

sorry don’t know why double post


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh Hannah, your love for Lola shines through on your post just by how naturally worried you are about her. She doesn't seem her happy self at all. Poor Lola and poor you.. I really hope she picks up soon.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

It all sounds a bit better, lets hope she continues ton improve and the limping gets better


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I hope so too... my delicate little girl 

I know previously with her eyes and her poorlyness last year she took a few days longer than expected to recover... maybe she just needs that bit of extra time...

I'm trying not to worry (because worrying isn't going to get her better any quicker... but boy is it hard!)

Andre is being a good boy (well if we ignore the ripped up carpet* and the treat stealing) - he's giving her the space she needs and being ever so sweet! he was sat on top of the scratching post morning - I gave him a stroke as I walked by and be walked onto my arms for a cuddle...

Hannah x

* I had to shut Andre out of the kitchen so Lola could eat in peace... so he ripped up the carpet by the door! I don't know how he did it so quickly  of course now he knows he can there's no stopping him... This morning i picked him up and put him in the hallway whilst tending Lola... (hard floor in here!!)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> She spent last night under the bed again
> 
> She did come downstairs of her own accord and ate some breakfast, didn't weight amounts. She only ate some of her natures menu, then went to lick Andre's bowl so I gave he some of his food. She went outside for a wee and poop (I keno being poorly she shouldn't really go outside but she is happier so and I supervised... even though it was still a bit dark). I noticed her look at her bowl when she came in so I gave her a bit of Applaws.
> 
> ...


You know her best hun! Trust your gut feeling. If you think that by tonight there's not much improvement maybe call the vet again in the morning? I hope she eats a bit more and is more like herself by later. I honestly believe something happened outside to cause her present condition. Fingers crossed she perks up soon on the meds. xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping Lola picks up soon @Willow_Warren .
I think @chillminx has posted before about carpet protectors. You could try that to foil Andre


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

These carpet protectors fit under the door:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PETFECT-Ca...fix=doorway+carpet+protectors+,aps,143&sr=8-5


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> You know her best hun! Trust your gut feeling. If you think that by tonight there's not much improvement maybe call the vet again in the morning? I hope she eats a bit more and is more like herself by later. I honestly believe something happened outside to cause her present condition. Fingers crossed she perks up soon on the meds. xxx


unless there is a miraculous improvement in the next 3 hours or so it does look like we'll be back at the vets tomorrow. I'm not saying I'm not putting Lola first but i hope I can get a suitable appointment as I am meant to be in meetings form 10-11 and then from 13-14! I would quite like to see the same vet as last time for continuity (of course if he is working).

She seemed better yesterday, when I first got home for work... maybe it was the affects for the anti-inflamatorys - maybe they've now worn off?? how long do they last...

Also will I be able to back track this to an insurance claim?? I didn't initially as was less than the excess but depending on what we do tomorrow it will be minimum £50 above excess. i know that's not a lot but it's what I pay for right???_ (it does feel wrong talking about money and Lola's heath in the same sentence)_

My poor little girl...... I just wish I knew what was wrong...

H x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> unless there is a miraculous improvement in the next 3 hours or so it does look like we'll be back at the vets tomorrow. I'm not saying I'm not putting Lola first but i hope I can get a suitable appointment as I am meant to be in meetings form 10-11 and then from 13-14! I would quite like to see the same vet as last time for continuity (of course if he is working).
> 
> She seemed better yesterday, when I first got home for work... maybe it was the affects for the anti-inflamatorys - maybe they've now worn off?? how long do they last...
> 
> ...


I think all insurance companies work differently? You might be better off claiming when her treatment is finished and put it all in on one claim? Obvs keep all the vet receipts.
The anti-inflammatory meds should be helping her by now imo. Has she still not eaten very much? How is her paw?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> I think all insurance companies work differently? You might be better off claiming when her treatment is finished and put it all in on one claim? Obvs keep all the vet receipts.
> The anti-inflammatory meds should be helping her by now imo. Has she still not eaten very much? How is her paw?


She only ate a couple of tiny mouthfulls at lunchtime ;(

She is till protecting her paw - but no it doesn't seem "that" bad! It's hard to judge... (I'm starting not to trust my judgement at the moment).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> She only ate a couple of tiny mouthfulls at lunchtime ;(
> 
> She is till protecting her paw - but no it doesn't seem "that" bad! It's hard to judge... (I'm starting not to trust my judgement at the moment).


Well I know if it were me I'd be making another appointment. At least give the vet a call to update them and see what they say.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep the plan in my head is to call this evening and make an appointment for tomorrow. Ideally I'd like an early one but it will depend on what is available.

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So sorry Lola is still so poorly.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh this is disappointing - I’d hoped she’d be feeling better by now. 

I don’t like the fact that a sore paw is putting her off her food. I wonder if it’s deflecting the problem. 

Does she seem sore anywhere else? Is she still hot? Could she have eaten anything she shouldn’t? Can you see if she’s had a poo?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lovely Lola, you poor little bean - and your poor Mum too. I'm not surprised you are worrying, Hannah, I think that's entirely normal. We have paws crossed here for an improvement and more eating. Hope you've managed to get an early Vet appointment for your girl. Much love and many positive thoughts on the way xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Oh this is disappointing - I'd hoped she'd be feeling better by now.


I had too ;(



huckybuck said:


> I don't like the fact that a sore paw is putting her off her food. I wonder if it's deflecting the problem.


I've thought the same... is it just a co-incidence... or is it outward symptom of something else... I just don't know and a feel quite desperate.



huckybuck said:


> Does she seem sore anywhere else? Is she still hot? Could she have eaten anything she shouldn't? Can you see if she's had a poo?


Not that i have noticed (nor the vet). I don't know - I don't have means of taking her temp. It's always a possibility as she goes outdoors - but she's not being sick or anything. She def had a poop this morning out in the garden (yep I followed her).

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Going for a poo is a good sign. And not being sick as well. 

Are her ears hot - that’s usually how I can tell if mine are hot. 

Dod the vet think her claws looked ok? Not ragged or scuffed? 

Hopefully she’s just sore but if it is and she is still hurting she may need some anti inflammatory/ pain killer for home. Does she seem subdued or sleepy?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep she is most definitely subdued, she really just want to hide away 

the vet couldn’t see anything wrong with her claws, he really did give them a good look over as he thought it might be a fall or a fight. I’ve had a gentle look as well.

I’ve made an appointment for 12.30 tomorrow, receptionist said if I was worried I could call in the morning and she’d squeeze me in as an emergency. I don’t think it’s with Andre though as he doesn’t work Fridays (I didn’t want to wait till Monday to see him).

Lola has had about 20g of wet food since I got home (normally she’d have about 80g)

I feel I’ve missed something or done something wrong.

I’ve spoken with my boss and she just said to get Lola sorted.

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank goodness you have an understanding boss, that's excellent. Oh I hope you start to get to the bottom of what is going on very soon, it can take a while though - or indeed Lola may suddenly just *bing* be back to her normal self. I am hoping for that option. I won't say try not to worry, as I know you will. Sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you for your kind words @Mrs Funkin I know how rough you've had it lately. It's totally impossible to concentrate on anything when you are worried about them, and I don't feel I can let myself do anything enjoyable when Lola's poorly it just doesn't seem right or fair to her (not that she would know). I can't even bring myself to pick up my sewing.
Andre is currently rolling around on my lap being a silly boy :Kiss

Lola may simply need a little more time.

Han x

Well my boss is understanding now, who knows if she'll use it against me later... huh..


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow at the vets. 
It may be Lola did eat some of the lid. I know Jack has learned things from Biggles such as how to destroy cardboard, they do copy each other, especially the little ones.
Hope she is brighter in the morning.
Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola's ears do not feel hot (I didn't touch them earlier in the week for comparison). 

When I went to the vets on Tuesday evening I did take the lid with me to discuss just in case.

H x


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope Lola is feeling a bit brighter this evening. Hopefully she just needs time and will be back to her usual self soon!

Regarding insurance.... with my rabbits I can only claim back after paying myself and it’s never been an issue. On one occasion my rabbit had about 6 months of treatment including an operation and it came to around £2000 in total. I was a student at the time and could not take that hit and wait until the end to get it all back so I made the claims as I went along, and they paid back each time assigning it to the same claim number. I ended up paying two excesses because the treatment went over my annual renewal, but if it had all been in the same year I would have only paid once. So you can claim back after, or even during treatment


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I always claim back too. They will go back to the first time the animal has presented with the problem. And you can go to different vets too - as long as all the history goes to the same place.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oops... Fell asleep in the sofa at about 8.30, woke up.... Some time after totally confused! 

Lola has had about 15g more to eat, Andre is trying to catch a weird fly thing that has settled on the ceiling (good luck to him on that one). I've come to bed. 

Roll on for tomorrow to be a better day.


Thanks everyone for your support, advice and kindness. 

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hoping this day will be a better one for Lola and for you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me too, I really hope today is good and all goes well at the vet. Positive thoughts on their way through the rain xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you both. Unfortunately she seems worse this morning. I will try a bit later but she only had 5-10g of food this morning. She came downstairs ate her two mouthfuls, had a little wash, asked to go out (I said she’d have to wait a couple of minutes till I was ready), but by that time she’d used the litter tray and has headed back upstairs under the bed ;(

just wish there was something to diagnose...

I feel if the antibiotics were going to work they would have done so by now

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s really heartbreaking! If only you knew what’s the matter.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So worrying when they're poorly and you can't find out why. Supportive vibes on its way to Lola and you. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It does sound as if something is not right with her. 

I'm glad she has a visit today. 

Hopefully the vet will try to think outside the box.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What time is Lola's app today Hannah? Did I already ask if they have taken bloods? I'm sure they would have. I'll keep looking in for news. Good luck! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m in the waiting room.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed you get a diagnosis and appropriate medication today!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just caught up with all of this, what a worry for you, sending heaps of positive vibes x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

They hadn’t taken bloods before but are now. Her temp has gone up from before. I think she said 39.9 (definitely 39.”something”)

I’ve left her at the vets, for her blood to be taken and await a call. 

I saw a different vet but it’s one I’ve seen previously and she is lovely. Just don’t know the problem

H x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Willow_Warren - sending loads of positive vibes and healing thoughts to dear Lola. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s the worry of just not knowing what the problem is and how to treat it. Doh!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m starting to worry it could be something long term

I know she’s in the best place though

H x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending heaps of positive & healing vibes Lola’s way xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Positive vibes, hope you can get to the bottom of things today x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More positive and healing vibes for Lola coming your way. I really hope this isn't anything long term. Fingers crossed for you and Lola


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

OK I have just taken a call from the vets and I tried to write everything down.

The only abnormalities in her bloods were: slightly low urea and albumin on the low side of normal. She said these could point toward a possible liver problem but wouldn't conclude this from these results along.

They are keeping her in and putting her on fluids to see if this gets her temperature down (might not be exactly what she said but along those lines). If this doesn't work then they will have to do more investigative work (e.g. scans and I can't remember or didn't hear what else).

I'm to call back at 4pm for an update.

My poor little baby...

Han x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh poor Lola, but she’s in the right place & getting her on fluids will hopefully perk her up.
Keeping everything crossed for your gorgeous girl.
Sending her a truckload of healing vibes xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww lovie! It’s hard when you’re worried, you hear but don’t really listen if you know what I mean. 
I’m just wondering whether the slightly low liver results are because she’s not eating properly. They will get to the bottom of it I’m sure. She’s in the best place and taking on fluids is the best thing for her at the moment. Will look in later to see what the update is. Try not to worry too much! I know you will though. xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Scans sound a good idea. Her liver may be off slightly, as she has not been eating much.
Hope you get an answer soon.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh poor Lola! and what a worry! Really hoping the fluids help to get her temperature down and answers are found soon. Topping up the healing vibes and keeping everything crossed here too x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Agree with @Summercat: It's very well possible that the liver is a bit stressed because Lola ate so little.
Hope they can get her temperature down and find something conclusive. Fingers still crossed


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm

I'm wondering if she’s eaten something slightly toxic. The only anomaly is that she hasn’t been sick. 

The liver problem could be as a result of above or lack of food. 

Did they mention blockage at all? 

Apart from fluids were they giving her any more ABs or meds? The fact she’s got a temp still could indicate infection. Has she been coughing or sneezing or anything?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Hmm
> 
> I'm wondering if she's eaten something slightly toxic. The only anomaly is that she hasn't been sick.
> 
> ...


Am with you on this, temperature would indicate infection.. Adding fluids could help flush anything toxic if done quick enough.

Most liver problems, treatment involves ABs but as we all know they aren't given as often as a just in case, but hopefully they might.

Good thinking @huckybuck wouldn't expect anything else.
Plus too many to name to say the liver anomalies due to poor appetite too, it's a bit of a double edged sword.

Fingers crossed for Lola..

Apologises if people think its not my place to post or state things here not being a cat owner, but things for most mammals present themselves very similar and that can include humans at times too.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Would an infection not show up in her blood counts. I haven’t managed to get hold of them this evening, I hope I do soon!

I’m sure the vet is investigating all the things you mention, scan was mentioned so that would pick up a blockage.

no vomit, no coughing, no sneezing (vet asked all of these things).

sorry I don’t know if they are giving other meds with the fluid. I do trust the vets to do a good job though

H x

edited to say I miss her


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think her white blood cells would be slightly elevated if infection but not 100% sure.

The vets sound great!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Would an infection not show up in her blood counts. I haven't managed to get hold of them this evening, I hope I do soon!
> 
> I'm sure the vet is investigating all the things you mention, scan was mentioned so that would pick up a blockage.
> 
> ...


Should do, but temperature should be the first sign of an infection. This is probably why they have asked if she's more symptomatic than just a raised temperature... 
If you caught it early enough.. White blood cells count might just above average range so could be still looked on as normal. Each person, cat, dog, kangaroo are slightly different so we all have a baseline. They may look back at previous temperatures if taken, but they don't always have the data especially not for bloods. It maybe Lolas baseline wbc is slight lower than normal still within average so has increased some what.

The good thing is, you were worried, notice she wasn't her self. Went to the vet, still wasn't happy and have pestered and not done what other people do, or what people have done with themselves and think oh it will pass and think they are wasting time.

Sounds like the vets have initially done everything right. You treat what you see, and 9 times out 10 most cats do get better in 24 hours.

Try not to worry she's obviously in good hands


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

It’s been a few days now, she was off colour Monday evening (but not so much as you would worry as such, just a bit quiet and slow eating), knew serious on Tuesday and that’s when she went to vets.

the anti inflammatory seemed to perk her up Wednesday after second vet visit and I was feeling quite positive

Gradually downhill again from late Wednesday.

I’m glad I took her in at mid day instead of waiting till after work.

I’m selfishly worried it’s something I’ve done or not done. 

H x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> It's been a few days now, she was off colour Monday evening (but not so much as you would worry as such, just a bit quiet and slow eating), knew serious on Tuesday and that's when she went to vets.
> 
> the anti inflammatory seemed to perk her up Wednesday after second vet visit and I was feeling quite positive
> 
> ...


You haven't done anything wrong though, you have done everything right.. For Lola and Andre.

We all have these niggles as pet owners, parents, humans had we noticed things sooner at times with illnesses often the answer is no. The worse is as humans especially makes who have a reluctance to go seek medical care but usually they do have an inkling when it really matters and go crawling to the doctors like a deer in headlights.

Try not to beat yourself up, I see nothing wrong with what you have done to get the medical care Lola needs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Willow_Warren I'm so sorry to read all of this.

As you know Oscar has had the liver problem diagnosis, he ate very little for three days (90g max) and I was worried about HL but it turned out to be something else, as we know. AB's would be given for a suspected liver problem, so she might be given an AB injection, it may be worth suggesting some steroids for her too? The dex injection worked so brilliantly with Oscar - and if it is a liver issue there may be inflammation which the steroids would help with - as well as having the side effect of increasing her appetite. It may even be worth mentioning Lymphocytic Cholangitis - she does sound like she has similar symptoms to Oscar (except the sore paw). How much weight has she lost, do you know? I would be definitely discussing an ultrasound with the vets +/- the biopsies/aspirations.

Oh Hannah, I wish I could jump in the teleporter and give you a cuddle, I know it's just so stressful not knowing what's going on. What did you say to me when Oscar hadn't been diagnosed and we were backwards and forwards to the vet and I was saying just what you are? You told me that I'd done all I could - and I am going to say exactly the same thing back to you. You HAVE done everything, you've been so quick off the mark and she is being investigated. We aren't Vets, we just have to trust them - but maybe make the occasionally suggestion based on anecdotal evidence.

Lola, chin up Princess, let the Vets figure out what's going on so that your Mum can help you xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep just spoke to the vet. Lola still got a temp. They are going to keep her on fluids overnight. The antibiotic injection she had in Monday should last two weeks so they’ve not given her anymore at the moment. The problem is she’s not showing many clinical signs to aid diagnosis

It will be a different vet on tomorrow

oh come on Lola, please let the vet know what’s wrong with you.

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lola, a night away from your Mum and little brother. I'm sorry this is all happening. If you could just tell the vet please, that would be super. 

I think Hannah that a scan would be a good thing, along with the biopsies, ?? steroids, do you have all the blood results? Just wondering if you know his globulin levels? I wish I could help (and I'm not quizzing you, just trying to process through things given our recent experience with the severe weight loss and prolonged anorexia), if I can help in any way please say. 

Sending love to you all - positive thoughts are on their way xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yep just spoke to the vet. Lola still got a temp. They are going to keep her on fluids overnight. The antibiotic injection she had in Monday should last two weeks so they've not given her anymore at the moment. The problem is she's not showing many clinical signs to aid diagnosis
> 
> It will be a different vet on tomorrow
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic but I had pneumonia once didn't have typical symptoms.

Antibiotics might be helping to some degree, so good call the vet who gave them. So more symptoms won't be presenting. Hope that makes sense


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope the fluids will make her feel better by tomorrow and you see a different (brighter and better0 Lola in the morning. I just hope it's one of those things where she perks up and you never really know what happened.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

If she hasn’t perked you by the morning we will discuss what more investigative tests can be done. I’m not sure what level of blood tests they did I’m afraid. I’m not very good at remembering the right questions to ask

H x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> If she hasn't perked you by the morning we will discuss what more investigative tests can be done. I'm not sure what level of blood tests they did I'm afraid. I'm not very good at remembering the right questions to ask
> 
> H x


I never ask the right questions at the time, my mind goes blank. Try writing them down so you've got them at the ready. Hoping for good news in the morning x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely! I had to write down every, single thing to ask the vet each time we went as my mind went blank with the worry of it all. 

Lola, I hope more than anything that you feel better with the fluids and feel perkier in the morning xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh lovie! I know you must be worried but the vet sounds pretty thorough. Hope for better news in the morning. xxx❤


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They’ve prob done the basics and that’s fine for now. Esp if everything is still within normal parameters (though higher end or lower end) 

Had she been too the loo the last couple of days? And if so was it normal.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hope a night on fluids makes Lola feel a lot better.
Keeping everything crossed for better news in the morning.
Come on sweet Lola please feel better & try eat a little.
Hugs xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sending get well soon vibes to Lola. I know you must be worried sick. Everything crossed they find out what's wrong soon xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope the night at the vets helped the poor girl!
Good vibes coming your way all the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you got some rest Hannah. Really hoping to read a report if a good night for Lola once you hear from the vet. Love to you all.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Biggles & Jack send get well vibes.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Although I miss Lola terribly and am worried about her and already watching the phone waiting for a call I’m actually a little less stressed knowing she’s in the right place. 

I need to pop out shopping (run out of veg for bunnies... always the priority over human food... although I could do with some of that too), thinking about the best time to go. 

H x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just getting ready for golf so won’t check in til later but I have everything crossed she’s much better this morning and can come home xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who has sent well wishes, healing vibes and has their paws crossed for Lola 

H x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Morning Hannah, only just found out about your news. Such a worry for you and poor Lola. Please don't be too hard on yourself, I get so distracted and forgetful too these days. Lola is in a safe place and well looked after. Sending lots of healing vibes your way, please keep up with your nutrition too.
Veronica x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping for good news. Topping up the vibes


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Another one hoping for good news from the vet.
Topping up the healing vibes for Lola & hugs for you xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope she is ok soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything crossed that Lola is much better today hun and she can come home. Has she got any of her own food at the vets? She might not like what they feed her. 
xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I didn’t take any of her food on but I know she’ll happily eat Whiskas or Felix (even though it’s not her norm). 

Waiting for the vet to call but just spoke to receptionist and she told me Lola is comfortable and has eaten (don’t know what or how much). 

Anxiously waiting on a full update

again thank you everyone for your kind words


Hannah


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Get well very, very soon Lola, hoping she's feeling a whole lot better today, everything crossed too. x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Right so I have just had a long conversation with the vet!

They tested her urine, and she does have a uti (obviously she wasn’t showing typical symptoms at all), I guess they were running the tests they could think of.

They are rod bacteria, they need to send it off for analysis to narrow it down further. She did say cats with uti’s don’t usually get such a temperature but they don’t see a lot of cats with rod bacteria infections (although my dad always gets a temp and is really rather ill with uti’s).

the antibiotics she was on won’t be helping with this bacteria she has so they are changing to something more suitable. These antibiotics are unfortunately pill format only! As it’s a Saturday her sample won’t go to the labs till Monday and results not till later in the week.

Her temp has come down a bit to 39.5C (was 39.5) she said I could pick her up today but also that it wouldn’t be a bad idea for her to stay in another night on fluids and to start the antibiotics and monitor. It was a really hard decision as obviously I want her home. I asked how she was in herself and apparently she’s bright enough so I have decided she will stay in.

she has pulled out her drip! Oops...

bill coming to over £600! Eek... (she is insured and has life cover etc).

She did mention the blood / liver indications but... they are treating what they have confirmed diagnosis of rather that results that are just low side if normal. I will ask if these bloods should be repeated at some time.

I’m going to pop out now. Sort food out for everyone

Hannah

P.s. don’t know if Andre missing Lola but he’s being a pain in the neck today


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Great stuff Hannah, so glad that they are getting to the bottom of what is going on. Bless your little lady and I bet Andre is missing her, as I’m sure you are. Paws crossed the ABs do the trick and you feel better very soon Lola xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, of course I’m now googling it and scaring myself.

underlying causes
Lack of usual symptoms (so is it is it just coincidence and actually something else causing her symptoms)

oh I could go on! 

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad you are getting a diagnosis at last! With the suitable antibiotics Lola will soon be fine again!
Fingers and paws remain crossed


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good to hear you've finally got an answer and Lola will be getting the correct ABs to treat her uti.
I'm sure Andre is missing his big sister but she'll be home tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That sounds positive news hun! I agree she should stay in for one more night as long as they have staff to monitor her. When will next get an update? 
Get well Lola we want to see you home very soon. ❤xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

At least Lola is still showing her cheeky side by taking that drip out!

I know you won't worry about her, but the iv fluids for an extra night should really help with the infection so that's a really good choice. 

I am sure Andre is just offering you a distraction to keep you happy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so pleased she has a diagnosis and getting the right ABs. I think you were best to keep her there just til they get the temp down. I think she will turn the corner now that they know what they are treating.

Have you tried pill pockets or pill putty? If she’s good with treats then they could be the answer.


ETA I think Andre is almost def missing her which is lovely really!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> That sounds positive news hun! I agree she should stay in for one more night as long as they have staff to monitor her. When will next get an update?
> Get well Lola we want to see you home very soon. ❤xxx


the vets flick over to the emergency after lunch in a Saturday to 8-9am on a Monday. She did say yesterday that the emergency vets weren't always keen to discharge other vets patients so it might be Monday. But they also might make a judgement.

She said it was fine for me to call today for an update but the main update would be Monday mid morning.



lullabydream said:


> I am sure Andre is just offering you a distraction to keep you happy.


If my distracting you mean jumping up on the work surface and lucking then butter on my bread whilst I turned my back for 3 seconds whilst I got my quiche out of the oven then yes.. (it was the crust from the end of the loaf... my favourite), how he managed it silently whilst I was only inches away I don't know.



huckybuck said:


> Have you tried pill pockets or pill putty? If she's good with treats then they could be the answer.
> !


I've never had to give Lola pills before but if the eye drop fiasco was anything to go by it will be a nightmare . Lola's a lovely cat but she does have personal space boundaries, she's even suspicious of spot ons! Looked at pill pockets on amazon, and I'm sure I saw a pill putty or similar product in the vets also. So def think one of those is good to try first!

Hannah


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad to hear it is easily treatable 
If the pill pockets do not work, there are good videos online for giving tablets.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So glad to hear you have a firm diagnosis and treatment. UTIs can be nasty in humans and animals, poor little lamb. Think you've done the right thing leaving her in to get more fluids, the more the better.

Try not to Google too much. It opens up a whole world where in 99% of cases you don't need to go, whilst scaring the pants off you!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you manage to get an update today?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Emma! I’m currently thinking the worst! And starting to get anxious for tomorrow.

I knew they can be hard to shake in humans, that’s largely why I decided full analysis for her urine was a good idea, woo make sure she’s on the right antibiotics 

No update today, will post a full update tomorrow as soon as I can. 

Hannah


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry Hannah, I seem to have missed this the last few days. Sorry you're having such a stressful time with dear Lola. I'm wondering if the uti could be a result of Andre's arrival, even though they seem to be getting on, sometimes cats can mask their stress until something like this happens. I know when the cats next door arrived, it wasn't long before Toppy got cystitis. Just a thought. Hope the news will be better soon and she'll be home tomorrow xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you Hannah & your darling girl Lola.
Hoping for a positive update in the morning.
Sending more healing vibes Lola’s way xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'm sorry Hannah, I seem to have missed this the last few days. Sorry you're having such a stressful time with dear Lola. I'm wondering if the uti could be a result of Andre's arrival, even though they seem to be getting on, sometimes cats can mask their stress until something like this happens. I know when the cats next door arrived, it wasn't long before Toppy got cystitis. Just a thought. Hope the news will be better soon and she'll be home tomorrow xx


I was talking to friend / colleague today and that's exactly what I said... I have been thinking this (amongst other things) a lot.

If I hadn't have decided I wanted a second cat Lola might not now be unwell 

Han


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm sorry Hannah, I seem to have missed this the last few days. Sorry you're having such a stressful time with dear Lola. I'm wondering if the uti could be a result of Andre's arrival, even though they seem to be getting on, sometimes cats can mask their stress until something like this happens. I know when the cats next door arrived, it wasn't long before Toppy got cystitis. Just a thought. Hope the news will be better soon and she'll be home tomorrow xx


It sounds like it's bacterial Charity as they found "rod" bacteria. But agree that it could have been aggravated. I think Hannah put Lola on zylkene so that should def help a bit (although cystophan/cystease might be better for her now).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> I was talking to friend / colleague today and that's exactly what I said... I have been thinking this (amongst other things) a lot.
> 
> If I hadn't have decided I wanted a second cat Lola might not now be unwell
> 
> Han


I'm not entirely sure this is the cause.

There's absolutely no benefit to looking back and blaming. The main thing is to get her well and maintain the great progress you have made. All will be well again xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes started Lola on zylkene almost 3 weeks ago now I think... although variable once she stopped eating.

Tried to look up causes on internet but not managed to conclude much.

when the vet started talking rods and gram +ve etc I brought back my uni days... I only did a bit of micro @ uni, and I was never any good at gram tests! They often went wrong for me! I’m sure who ever is testing Lola’s wee is a better microbiologist, I've also visited a micro lab, I know what fancy equipment they have now!

Hannah x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I also think it can be sorted now she’s on the right ABs. I just don’t feel that the arrival of Andre is the cause. Just my feeling about it. 
Hope good news tomorrow hun. xxx


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Please don't be so hard on yourself Hannah, you have two beautiful kitties. The ABs would have kicked in as Soozi said and you'll soon have her home. Plenty of hugs for all of you.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Hannah
Hope you managed to get some sleep.
Thinking of your girl & praying for a positive update this morning.
Come on little Lola please feel better & eat some food.
Will keep checking in.
Sending healing vibes xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just flying in before work to say I hope Lola has had a good night and I really hope she is well and trukybon the mend and home to you today xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you both. I slept ok but woke at 5 been thinking about her since.

I do hope the update this morning is a positive one. 

Realised at 5.10 I’d forgotten to order the pill pockets, fortunately the salmon ones are on same day delivery (thank goodness for prime)

H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Another one here thinking of you and Lola.
Hoping for good updates, too!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping for good news on Lola. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Catching up on your thread Hannah and I hope you have some good news about Lola this morning. Sending love and purrs from here x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Keeping all paws crossed x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just spoken to Vet Andre!

Very briefly Lola is looking good, her temp is down and she can come home - I will be picking her up at lunchtime! I've asked to work from home for the afternoon...

I asked if she was eating and he said she is going in the right direction (which seemed a bit of a vague answer), I might get more info when I go over!

Urine results will be in at the end of the week to check she is on the right antibiotics (as i can already said).

Hannah x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s great news - don’t worry too much about what they eat (or don’t) at the vets - mine refuse to eat there. It’s what she does when she gets home that’s important now. 

The fact her temp is down is great - ABs are working xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks...

Quickly.. are there any questions anyone can think of that I should when I pick her up?

H x

p.s. I can't concentrate on anything a the moment...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Has she had any other meds aside from ABs?

How has her paw been?

Has she been to the toilet ok - wee and poo?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Write down the questions.. Take them with you. 

You won't be the first person to do it.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh that's great news her temp has come down & she can come home.
I agree with @huckybuck some cats don't eat while at the vets.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That’s great news Lola has improved and her temp down I think the new ABs are kicking in now.
Vets always try and get cats home ASAP as they are notorious for not eating well when they are in a strange place. I think once she’s settled at home she will be happy to eat more as time goes on and she feels better.
Look in for an update later! Good that you can work from home too. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad to hear that Lola is so much perkier and can come home!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to hear Lola is on the mend.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

She is home... I will update later...

Hannah x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> She is home... I will update later...
> 
> Hannah x


Awww so pleased she's home hun! You need time to assess her so will keep looking in for updates later. Hope all ok with Andre xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

She seemed fairly bright in the carrier on the way home - sitting up and crying of course.

I was concerned she'd smell of the vets, but Andre greeted her nicely.

She had a tiny bit to eat, sat in the living room for a bit before going back under the bed... which is a shame but I guess she needs time to settle back in? She didn't like her bandage but that's come off now.

They said she was bright and had been eating well, but looks like they've been feeding her chicken. She has been on no other meds but the antibiotics. Her temp is back down to 38.3C.

Of course I'm worried that she'll regress now she's home, as I had with a previous can (although ultimately she was diagnoses with wet FIP - so this is different)

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You being you you will have a close eye on how she is doing and see if she regresses. But I do hope she just needs time to settle.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

So glad she is home again. Hoping she has turned the corner now and will bounce back quickly xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Me being me... I’ll be paranoid! 

She’s still under the bed but I did go give her some neck tickles which she was receptive of. 

Hannah x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad to hear she is home and the temp is down. She probably just needs some time adjust to her time at the vets and settle again. X


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you I hope she just needs to settle and feel secure!

I relented and brought her some food upstairs under the bed. I made a bit of a mess of trying to weight how much food she'd eaten, but I think it's about 60g since she got home and one moist stick treat (which is a little naughty).

Oh.. the vets have been using easipill for her antibiotics and have given me the rest of the pack to use (well it might be on the rather long bill somewhere...)

Hannah


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Hannah, I have been following your thread and am pleased that lovely Lola is a bit better and most importantly home!

I just wanted to let you know that my luna had a bacterial uti when she was about 1. I too had to take her back as it is apparently unusual to be bacterial but once she had the right ABs, she was much much better after about 4 days.

Here's hoping that Lola keeps improving and eating xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would be letting her have whatever she wants to eat whilst she is recovering and wherever she wants it - the more you can get down her hopefully the more she'll want and her strength will get up. 

She's probably exhausted as she won't have slept well at the vets (too much going on and being on her guard) 

I am so pleased Andre was happy to see her - he must have missed her - good boy!!

Did the vets say to carry on with her zylkene (or swop to cystophan/cystease) I forgot to add that to your questions sorry.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with above! Just let her have what she wants to eat and don’t worry about taking it up to her just let her come round In her own time. She’s probs a bit upset and stressed with the whole situation. xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Have you started your claim yet for insurance? I can't remember what you said you were doing about it.

Glad she's home even though under the bed and you are offering her food there. Am sure it's like when we are in hospital, stressed and can't eat properly and just can't sleep like normally


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I've not started the insurance claim yet, I thought it best to do just the one claim once I'm sure all treatment is over. Without leaving it too late (I do tend to get a bit behind on life admin at times). 

Lola came downstairs, she wanted to go out... For a wee... Andre was being a bit of a pain and wouldn't leave her alone, he wasn't being aggressive but a bit too much in her face! When he's on that kind of mood it's hard to distract him if not impossible. Anyhow Lola had another 25g of food and a wee in the litter tray (in peace).

She retreated back under the bed, but it's ok.... (Andre is upstairs too, but he's being polite) 

Hannah

Only saw the nurse when I picked him... Didn't ask about zylkene... I need to phone for her results so will ask then or call separately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m so glad she’s home. I think I’d feel the same about hiding under the bed too...now Andre, leave your big sister in peace! It is a relief she’s back with you I’m sure - and hopefully she will eat well through the night if you can leave her some nibbles out. 

Hope you feel fully better very very soon, Lola. Hope you are doing okay too Hannah. Such a stressful time xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Hannah
I hope Lola had a peaceful night & you managed to get some sleep as well.
Hope Lola eats today, even if little & often.
I agree with @huckybuck maybe try her on cystophan or cystease. Ebony gets a bit stressy at times so she has cystease, just open up the capsule & sprinkle the powder on her wet food.

sending more healing vibes Lola's way & hoping you all have a positive day xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Morning everyone...

I'm have a very busy start to my day so will update later 

Hannah

p.s. I love my little girl...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok... so I'm going to go for a glass half full positive update:

* Lola was awake at 5.15am - and jumped on the bedroom window (my eyes weren't quite working properly at that time but I'm 60% sure it was her & not Andre)
* When I put the light on she jumped on the bed to say "good morning"
* She had 45g of Feringa for breakfast
* I allowed her to go outside (I know it's a difficult one whether to let them outside before they are 100% but I know she likes it outside so decided for her mental state to let her out) - she went for a poop (small ish but relatively well formed), she was outside for about 30 minutes including jumping onto the various rabbit runs (she like the vantage points they provide).
* once inside we had a little "zoom groom" time (she looked a little rough after being in the vets plus she actually prefers zoom groom to stroking - she purred )
* 35g more Feringa (so 80g in total)
* she had a tiny but of play (I was mainly trying to entertain Andre) - she wasn't running about but sat waving her paws in the air catching the feather...
* she did then go back under the bed - which is a shame but she had spent a good one and a half to two hours out and about.
* finished the morning with a moist stick treat (and stocked up on them in JS on my way to work as that was the last one!)

Andre has generally been good but also doing an impersonation of Tigger!! He also got into the sink (I'd put the cat food serving spoon in there whilst I cleared away...) you should have seen the look on Lola face.. it was along the lines of "what IS HE DOING THERE".. (you have to remember Lola does not get on work surfaces... even if meat is left out!!

I'm hoping she is just as good when I go home at lunchtime. Lunchtime is also antibiotic time... the first time I've ever given Lola pills... wish me luck 

Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Wishing you luck, of course, and mainly glad about this positive update.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed this means Lola is heading in the right direction on the road to recovery!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely sounds like she is feeling better


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, pills were a breeze with the easy pill putty stuff! 

Thanks it's going to take her a little while to get back to eating properly. She had 35g at lucntime though so 115g for the day so far! Which is actually more that usual! (She usually gets 180-190g a day with treats)

Hannah x

Now to go and find my phone, according to "find my phone" looks like I left it in the supermarket this morning... Doh...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Thanks, pills were a breeze with the easy pill putty stuff!
> 
> Thanks it's going to take her a little while to get back to eating properly. She had 35g at lucntime though so 115g for the day so far! Which is actually more that usual! (She usually gets 180-190g a day with treats)
> 
> ...


That is brilliant! A fair bit of food for so early in the day! So pleased she took her meds too! ABs aren't too bitter not like some other meds so that's great! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The pills are very small - so bit of easy pill wrapped around - in her food bowl (not other food in there) and down the hatch! The biggest challenge is to keep Andre distracted whilst I sort her out... i shut him out of the room but she gets distracted/disturbed when he starts scratching...

It's a lovely day outside, so she had some fresh air and she glistened in the sunshine... :Kiss (had I had my phone i would have taken a photo!)

Anyhow I picked up my phone... I had to go to the tobacco counter! Now I'm not a smoker but I don't really care what other people do... but... one person bought two packets whilst pushing a push chair with a small baby, and another person bought 200 for their Dad and was checking if the next delivery was on Thursday


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... look at my little shaved legs!










And my pretty face!









Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She’s just beautiful hun! xxx❤


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Darling Lola it will grow back, and you are still gorgeous!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Got home to a Lola very much wanting her dinner 

She was chomping away... Half way through and I thought "that doesn't look like natures menu"... I'd only gone and got Andre's and Lola's food the wrong way around and she was happily stuffing her face with Bozita kitten! I blame tiredness... She only got half way through so I don't think they'll be any harm done... Don't think natures menu will harm Andre either! I really can't be trusted!

She's currently getting her drug fix on a yeowwww banana! It's really getting a kickin' tonight!

Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

No problem whatsoever for either of them, kitten food is really more of a scam. Kittens aren’t fed kitten mice out in the wild, either. It usually is a bit more nourishing which isn’t bad for Lola right now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was about to say the same thing @ChaosCat - I actually bought some kitten food for Oscar when he was barely eating, as it had more calories per pouch.

So glad she is wanting to eat, Hannah. What a relief, good girl Lola. Looking beautiful too, those little shaved legs will be covered soon xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The only thing is that Bozita can give Lola slightly soft poop which is why I stopped feeding it to her, she does unfortunately love it!

I was worried this morning as Lola was rather quiet (not really quiet but a little quiet) and hadn't wee'd for 12 hours... I was outside with her for 30 minutes (well 90% of the time) and nothing. Then she came in a used the litter tray... (she's usually an outside girl...) then went back out for a poop!! She seemed to perk up just before I left for work - I was out in the garden with her as I sorted the other animals out and she was jumping on and off the sheds and runs etc. So I was less worried by 7.50 than I was at 6.50!

Andre did get a little bit neglected this morning - he was however as mad as a box of frogs! I get up 2 hours before I have to leave for work... but I spent a lot of that time with Lola outside today -she wanted to be outside and there was no harm as it was supervised (even if it was fairly dark, it wasn't cold).

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Vet phones with Lola's results... confirmed as E coli so she should be on the right antibiotics.

gold standard is to test the urine again once she's finished her antibiotics (finishes them tomorrow - but better to wait for Sunday to Monday as vets open!)

that is if I can get a sample!

H


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's good that she's on the right treatment Hannah. Can you do what we do with Oscar and as he goes to wee, just pop a little pyrex dish under him to catch his wee, or the ewelsh trick of the ladle? 

I hope she's continuing to eat well and is still nice and perky  Good girl, Lola. Hope you are okay too xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, not sure I can practice wee collection as, will just have to see what Sunday brings and do my best!

She still seems a bit subdued, I’d have hoped she was a bit perkier by now. Normally when I get home at lunchtime she’d be straight up and into the kitchen or greeting me. But she only got up once she heard food being prepared and even then wasn’t her usual meaow self. 

I mentioned it to the vet on the phone, but she didn’t really have a lot to say on it (not sure what I was expecting). She said the 7 day course of antibiotics should be enough though. 

Lola is eating a good amount just doesn’t seem that enthusiastic about it as it were.

I’m probably over analysing. 

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor baby!!
E. coli is pretty nasty so no wonder she was feeling poorly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, she's been through quite a lot and has been away from home and feeling poorly. Hopefully the enthusiasm for eating will return. I wish I had a feline specialist vet - I often feel that they feel cats are somehow "less" than dogs - I don't know how to explain it really. I'm just pondering your comments about the vet not knowing how to respond to Lola not being her usual "meow" self. I said similar to our vet about Oscar just not being chatty...

I share your over-analysing pain, don't you worry. I am currently worrying my head off about Oscar, so we can worry into the ether together.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you both. I just feel that we've taken a step back from Tuesday evening/ Wednesday daytime and I don't knew the reason why. She didn't eat much of her dinner this evening. Her last antibiotics are tomorrow. 

Feeling sad and worried

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Thank you both. I just feel that we've taken a step back from Tuesday evening/ Wednesday daytime and I don't knew the reason why. She didn't eat much of her dinner this evening. Her last antibiotics are tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling sad and worried
> 
> Hannah


Poor Lola! She must still be feeling a bit rough and it wouldn't surprise me if the vet puts her on another course of ABs to clear this up. Hope she might eat a bit more later. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I agree with Sooz - I don’t know how easy it is to clear up - My Aunt has had E. coli and was dreadfully ill with it and it took a while to get right again. 

If you do have to take her back you could ask for anti sickness (she may be feeling sick) and a B12 injection which would give her a bit of energy and side effect is appetite stimulant sometimes,


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

E-coli is one of the fastest replicating bacteria around which is why you get very sick, quickly and its difficult to shift


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Hannah 
I hope Lola had a restful night, do hope she's able to eat some breakfast.
I agree with @huckybuck maybe a B12 injection will perk Lola up.
E-coli is horrid, poor Lola.
Sending healing vibes to her xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I did ask the vet about extending the antibiotics yesterday as Lola still wasn't 100% & I know UTI's can be difficult to completely kick into touch... but she said no and that 7 days was really enough and quite a long course.

So in the end yesterday evening Lola 75g of food, some dreamies and a moist stick. Which totalled 195g for the day... so in reality that's a good amount for her.

This morning she had 75g and a generous half a moist stick (coz Andre has some), but phased over 3 sittings.

I know she's getting a lot of moist sticks at the minute but she likes them and they are not _too_ bad for her.

I've noticed... more so yesterday evening that she was interested in her food... meowed and trotted over to the food bowl only to get there and not be so keen. Which to me indicates that she's a bit nauseous - she's been eating a bit of grass outside as well - not unusual for her but _seems_ a little bit more than usual.

So:
1 - the e coli still affecting her (urine sample will confirm this - but by which time she'll have been off the antibiotics for a few days)
2 - she has a bit of a temperature back (could get a vet appointment this evening/tomorrow morning to check this or I could wait and see how she does over the weekend given she is getting enough food/energy into herself)
3 - the antibiotics have some side effects (long shot)
4 - she just needs a bit more recovery time (hum...)

She was brighter in herself this morning than yesterday morning or even yesterday afterwork so that is a positive. She had a little/short play with her toy and she beat Andre up for disturbing her whilst she was having a scratch on the post.

So she's not 100% but she's "ok" - bless her...

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

If she is nauseous and has a temperature I think I’d go to the vet again...
You can call the vet and ask, of course.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Agree with @ChaosCat but I wouldn't ask the vet first. Just make the appointment


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I will see how she is at lunchtime... of course I don't "know" she has a temp - it's just an thought. Same with the nausea - she is still grooming (which is something she stopped doing last time she was poorly with a tummy upset)

Just to confirm she has had decent amounts of food over the week - just not been eating in one go.

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You can usually tell by the ears if they are hot.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I will see how she is at lunchtime... of course I don't "know" she has a temp - it's just an thought. Same with the nausea - she is still grooming (which is something she stopped doing last time she was poorly with a tummy upset)
> 
> Just to confirm she has had decent amounts of food over the week - just not been eating in one go.
> 
> Hannah


I think see how she is lunchtime hun. She sounds like she's eating reasonably well. Let us know later how she is. Unless you are worried I might be inclined to see how she is over the weekend. Are you adding water to her food or is she drinking a bit? xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> You can usually tell by the ears if they are hot.


I was told that cats generally release heat from their bodies through their ears so they can feel hot one minute and then cool down. Don't take my word for it tho! Lol!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> You can usually tell by the ears if they are hot.


I tried that before! Her ears felt coldish but the thermometer at the vet later said otherwise. And I normally have cold hands... lol!

I worry that I make an unnecessary vet appointment... but I will try not to worry about this, taking her back for a check up after hospitalisation isn't wrong or an unnecessary thing...

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

oh my goodness I must be tired!!! I went home and rather than give Lola her antibiotics first I gave her some food! I almost completely forgot! Fear not I remembered in time... and she took them like the good girl she is (she must really like the taste of that easypill stuff).

I also tried to touch her ears... and I thought I've feel Andre's as well for a comparison... well neither kitty was particularly impressed with my idea... and well to me they didn't feel any different in temperature.. I think I have a couple of scratches for the privilege.

Lola was a bit sleepy when I got home... but she woke up a little and rightly or wrongly I decided to take one of her toys outside so she could get some time away from the ever imposing Andre (he means well.. but...). She actually did have a bit of a run and a chase with the toy, I only had about 5-10 minutes and the feather toy is looking rather downed now (may have to get the hair dryer out on it later), we had to stick to the paths as she wasn't getting her paws on the wet grass (don't blame her, I did and now have wet feet - clearly my boots aren't waterproof). But it was nice to see her alert and active.

We will hold off on a vet visit for now and see how the weekend goes (based on that fact that she is eating and she does have interest in other things, so please don't think I'm being negligent) - please keep your fingers crossed for her though. We would both like some sunshine if you could arrange that as well??

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Will cross my fingers firmly and try to send you some of my sunshine, not all of it, though, want to keep some for us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have a little sunshine breaking through. Oscar is asleep, so I can spare you a bit


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Some sunshine for you:


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending Lola some more healing vibes.
It’s good to hear she had a little play outside, that’s done her & you good, I’m sure.
Eating is good too x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed she picks up over the weekend.

Like you say @Willow_Warren she's eating, and has interest in life to some degree with playing. It's always the same on a Friday to wait and see or just have a quick check up however you know Lola extremely well. You know you'll seek emergency care if need be but am sure she's on the up. Just small steps.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hannah I think just monitor over the weekend Lola is going in the right direction with her eating and is showing more interest in playing so better to not stress her going to the vet again. xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you. Yes she bright and alert, she ate 48g straight off when I got home (offered 50g), and we had a run about I the garden before it got dark (well I don't run, that would be insane... I walked up the garden, called her and she came running... Repeated a few times. It's always amazed me how she does come when called... So sweet!)

Andre is up to no good I the kitchen., the expressions on Lola's face are hilarious! Must go!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased she is doing well. Onwards and upwards Lola.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds like progress!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm having some private time with my banana!



















(I wouldn't normally share such poor blurry photos but you get why I have I'm sure)

H x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm having some private time with my banana!
> 
> View attachment 420550
> 
> ...


Bless Lola! How did she do food wise this morning? xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> Bless Lola! How did she do food wise this morning? xxx


I knew you would, she's still not as enthusiastic as I'd like.

BREAKFAST
60g feringa offered 50g eaten
35g Applaws offered 32g eaten
Two thirds moist stick treat eaten (Andre has the rest)
20g freshly cooked chicken eaten

LUNCH
small amount of chicken 
One moist stick

She was interested in the ham I was having for my lunch but I know ham is salty for cats.

Otherwise she's bright, alert interested in play (and she's not hiding away or anything like that)

she wants to go out but it's raining.

On that note I'm going to eat my ham and cheese roll

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She sounds to me to be coming along fine hun. She’s still got of bit more recovery to do. But I’m happy with that! Lol! 
xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm having some private time with my banana!
> 
> View attachment 420550
> 
> ...


She looks quite happy to me!!

Have you always weighed her food?

I don't bother with the HBs even if they are poorly - I think sometimes you just know if they are eating and interested or not.

Why don't you just see how she goes over the weekend and try not to analyse too much. You are a good Mum - you will know if something wrong or not. She seems to be eating pretty well for now and playing etc.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

No I would not normally weigh her food I wanted to monitor and her intake has gradually gone down over the last few days.

normally she eats everything I give and I have to slightly restrict as she tends to get porky

It does feel like we’ll be back at the vets tomorrow. She’s clearly not right, either there’s another underlying cause or the antibiotics weren’t a long enough course (I don’t know if either of these things are correct I’m just making it up now), or if I just need to give her a bit more time to recover.

Seems a shame when she seemed to be getting better in herself but eating less. It’s bizarre... I think if she felt sick or nauseous I’d tell on her personality... but apart from not interested in food she really isn’t too bad. (I kind food is a key indicator in wellness for animals)

Maybe things will be better later in the day, feel very sad right now.

I just want to say it’s an emotional rollercoaster! I’ve gone out in sympathy with Lola and lost my appetite... no bad thing I definitely need to shed a few lbs (or stone).

She needs to start eating, I need to keep the motivation up!

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Hannah  I’m sorry you’re so anxious with it all, I fully get that though. Today you can hopefully collect a wee sample for the vet and either drop it in, or take it in when you go in with Lola tomorrow. Will they give her another three days of ABs to tide her over until the results come back? Sometimes a uti is a slow thing to clear and the initial course doesn’t do it. I know it means a thermometer up her bum and all those ”fun things” but best to get her checked out. 

Come on little lady, glad to see you playing though. Sending love Hannah, I know it’s so hard when it feels like they can’t figure out what’s going on xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin

and the sun seems to have arrived today


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww sorry poor Lola still isn’t eating enough. You can’t help but to watch them like a hawk! You notice any small change. If you are really not happy about her recovery hun then as Mrs F says take another wee sample and take her back to the vet tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola says fank you... she's been enjoying the sunshine today









(she has the end of the wand toy in her mouth and toddled odd down the garden)



















Hannah x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh bless her she does seem bright which is lovely!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes she does seem bright, she's loving the weather today and is out and about all around the garden... She was rolling around on the little shed roof showing her fluffy tummy off a monent ago. 

Just need some eating vibes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes she does seem bright, she's loving the weather today and is out and about all around the garden... She was rolling around on the little shed roof showing her fluffy tummy off a monent ago.
> 
> Just need some eating vibes


If you do end up going back - ask to try the B12. I don't think they'd give you stimulants as she's eating ok (just not enough) but they might be happy to try that.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^ Agree with B12 as a boost.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, yes she has B12 last year when she was poorly and off her food, it did work for a while (then she cam round).

She has since eaten a bowl of chicken (not weighed- guess 30g) and almost half a tin of JS delicious chicken (so around 30g). This is on top of the 35g of natures menu for breakfast. So we've improved through out day, not bad really put like that!

I think the sunshine has improved her mood... (well whatever I'm happier).

H x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad she's out and enjoying the sunshine and her appetite's better today. She seems pretty bright and active which is a really good thing. xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon was better, she had an early tea at 3.45 of about 50g and then asked for more at 5.30 so had another 40g (she left tiny amounts)

Then I was awake since about 3.30 worrying about her. But I really needn't I have her her usual 85g breakfast and although she didn't eat it all in one go she did eat it over the space of half an hour and importantly *asked* for her bowl back (I had to pick it up or Andre will eat it), just the tiniest amounts left in the bowl!

She's also active and has been chasing / play fighting with Andre a little bit as well as with her favour feather toy.

the wee sample collection was a fail (bad mummy skills)

I do hope this is a step forward and no more steps back along the way, I think it's the steps back I find hard (I also prob think I'm over scrutinising)

Hope everything has a good day

H x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon was better, she had an early tea at 3.45 of about 50g and then asked for more at 5.30 so had another 40g (she left tiny amounts)

Then I was awake since about 3.30 worrying about her. But I really needn't I have her her usual 85g breakfast and although she didn't eat it all in one go she did eat it over the space of half an hour and importantly *asked* for her bowl back (I had to pick it up or Andre will eat it), just the tiniest amounts left in the bowl!

She's also active and has been chasing / play fighting with Andre a little bit as well as with her favour feather toy.

the wee sample collection was a fail (bad mummy skills)

I do hope this is a step forward and no more steps back along the way, I think it's the steps back I find hard (I also prob think I'm over scrutinising)

Hope everything has a good day

H x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds good, hope it continues. Keep it up Lola How are you collecting the sample, I slip a small dish or saucer under mine's bum, you only need a small sample. xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I may as well update now since I’m awake!

so Lola was very good yesterday. She met me by the front door when I got home after work which she’s not done in ages. She started to properly ask for food again and ate her dinner in one go and asked for supper which she also ate

but why am i up at 4am? Well I could hear a cat being sick . It was Lola. On dissection of said sick it was mainly fur. So I don’t believe it’s directly related to anything else (although I had a feeling when she got back from the vets the fur at the base of her tail was a bit thin... nothing like when I first got her, but wondered if she’d chewed it a bit at vets). But my poor girl having to cope with so much all in one go! I realised yesterday (well of course I always knew) but she had been off for 2 weeks, such a long time!

Bless my little girl...

everything has been washed or in the machine and I’ve come back to bed, not imagine sleep is very likely though. Lola is on the windowsill taking in any early morning activities out there.

Han x


I’m just quickly editing to say that my sleep is doomed. Seems both kitties are awake and playful... in my bedroom...


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Aw Hannah, they are putting you through it. Hopefully the hair has been building up a while and now she has vomited it out her appetite will return properly. I hope she made less mess than Tommy does. He strongly believes if he is going to be sick he should do it in as many places as possible. He particularly loves climbing on the kitchen worktops and throwing up over the edge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lola  poor girl. Hopefully it’s a case of “better out than in” and now it’s out she will feel more inclined to eat properly. Why are they such a worry? Sometimes I wish I was more like some folk I know IRL who just don’t seem to worry so much. 

Hope you got back to sleep Hannah and hope Lola wants her brekkie.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

As you say “better out than in” she is incredibly chipper this morning (more so than in ages).

Not sure how chipper I’ll be later, but I made use of my early start with some secret Santa efforts

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hannah sounds like Lola’s vomiting is totally unrelated to her other issue but that fur ball probs was making her feel a bit uncomfortable for the last couple of days. Glad it’s out!!! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So I lost Andre last night for about 3-4 hours... (not literally) I just gave him a new toy and he played with it constantly from about 6pm to gone 9pm! - although I had to retrieve it 3 times form under the fridge freezer - the little forlorn look on his face when he couldn't reach it was a picture though...

Also Lola sat on my lap last night for the first time in ages (she's not a cat that sits of laps much but even less so since Andre and her being poorly). It did take her 3 attempts though:
1 - Andre barged her off even though he didn't want lap time (still playing)
2 - There was a bit of a crash in the kitchen (Andre playing) and she had to go check it out
3 - Success  when for a while  (you guessed it Andre again!)

this morning Lola wanted to give the new toy a whirl and they played with said toy together... again so cute...

Also does anyone else's cats do synchronised washing... I've noticed this a few time, but only manged to grab a poor photo this morning:










Hannah x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Andre looks big! Or is it just that photo?

I think mine probably only wash at the same time if they have just eaten. 

Sometimes Biggles still washes Jack, not after a meal but in general. Or if Biggles is having a wash and Jack is nearby he will begin to wash Jack.
I have only seen Jack a few times wash Biggles as well and not as carefully.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Andre looks big! Or is it just that photo?
> 
> I think mine probably only wash at the same time if they have just eaten.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen Biggles and Jack for ages! Need some pics hun! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I did realise just yesterday that my "little Andre" is no longer little  and he's not quite 6 months yet. The photo is also slightly deceptive. They wash each other a little bit... although Lola doesn't' really like Andre washing her but will tolerate for a little while. Andre seems to love Lola washing him and will enjoy it for a long as she will participate (which in reality isn't that long).

I have to say Andre was very good at leaving Lola alone whilst she was poorly...

There are quite a few times when I look up and they are washing the same area at the same time and it's not after eating... bless... (I like to think Andre is trying to copy his big sis)

H x

p.s. Yes more photos of Jack and Biggles


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They def DO copy each other - I’ve often seen Little H watch Huck wash and then copy him exactly!! 

it’s the younger ones who take the cue from the older ones - good - because he’s looking up to Lola as a parent!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Soozi & @Willow_Warren 
Will hunt up some recent pics of the boys soon.
Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

If things come in threes… well I think I'm beyond 3!!

So to set the scene (if you don't want the detail skip to the bottom):

_Wednesday:

13.45 - arrive home for lunch -feed cats. Andre has some Whiskas (I think) and Lola part of a little tin of Delicious from JS - time seem to open easily - but dismiss it as me being over sensitive.

13.50 - Andre licks Lola's bowl of any remnants… Lola regurgitates what she has eaten on the living room carpet. Before I get there Andre manages to grab 1-2 mouthfulls of what Lola has regurgitated (I clear up mess).

14.00 - Wonder if there was something wrong with the seal and if that is why Lola ejected the food. She seems ok and actually want some more lunch.

14.15 - head back to work, not thinking too much of it.

5.30 - Arrive back home… feed Andre (Bozina) and Lola (Carny) - all eaten on both counts.

Evening - Andre seems quiet… hum…

21.30 - Feed both their supper… Andre had Whiskas… hum… he's not his usual eager self, only eats about 2/3 and slowly.

22.00 - Andre does a poop! It's pale and a bit loose around the edges…

22.30 - Andre perks up - playing… etc… demands his dinner - do he gets it. Plays some more - had a purr/cuddle/snooze.

24.00 - I go to bed…

Thursday:
05.15 - mad cats bounding about on and off the bed (sleep if for wimps I think to myself)

05.45 - Andre does a poop (hum… this isn't long after his last one I thin…) pale and but well formed (hum.. that's better than yesterday I think)

05.50 - Both cats get fed (normal stuff). All consumed… play time commences…

13.45 - go home… diarrhoea in litter tray ☹, decide Andre should have a bland lunch of fish - get cooking! Andre protests that his dinner is taking too long to prepare. Pop cooked fish in freezer to cool down quicker. Fish gobbled up! (Lola has some Applaws - not risking the JS stuff again). We have some play time before heading back to work._

So to conclude:

· Two things happened at the same time: Lola ejected the food she ate - Andre got diarrhoea - so I am thinking it's the tin of delicious food they both ate (it's the only thing they have both eaten) - think the seal may not have been secure (hindsight!)
· Andre is 100% ok in himself now, 100% hungry and 100% hasn't been sick.

Questions:

· Am I right to think as Andre is otherwise ok I don't need to rush him to the vets and just stick with the bland diet for 24-48 hours and monitor that his poop returns to normal (then re-assess in 48 hours or so??)
· Are roast chicken thighs ok or should I poach chicken breast instead? (I will get some more fish a well as what I gave at lunch was my last).
· How much chicken/fish should I give him? I don't know what the equivalent if from canned food to fresh? I gave him about ¾ of the fillet at lunch and he wanted more!

And for anybody who has made it this far thank you.

Oh and Lola is still going very well - I would say 100% back to normal 

Hannah


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations! Very well documented
Give Andre as much as he wants. He's still a baby
Chicken thighs are more nutritious than breast. Give deboned.

Ps. I would monitor. Think he's ok


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Tonight was a frantic scene!

rushing into Lidl for chicken and fish (plus some dinner for me - but they had no mini stolen ;()

home and frantically opening the packet of cod to get it in the microwave! Then stood there with it all broken up on a fresh cold plate on an ice block to whilst fanning it with a piece of paper to cool it down with Andre constantly crying at my feet! 

he’s finished what I cooked at lunchtime, half quite a large fillet and asking for the rest!

I also have chicken poaching for later!

as for me it’s a ready meal (he is so eating better). 

Hannah x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think you will never know and it’s a one off. As long as he feels ok keeps eating and hopefully the poo gets better then all is well. 

Glad Lola is back to normal.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm glad to see you've got your priorities right Hannah:Hilarious

There was lots of mini stollen last year but hardly any this year. No more at my Lidl too although I saw some chocolate covered mini stollen, so of course had to get a pack to try


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I'm glad to see you've got your priorities right Hannah:Hilarious
> 
> There was lots of mini stollen last year but hardly any this year. No more at my Lidl too although I saw some chocolate covered mini stollen, so of course had to get a pack to try


So difficult to get Mini Stollen? Strange they are in every single supermarket here!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> So difficult to get Mini Stollen? Strange they are in every single supermarket here!


Lots available in Aldi but the Lidl ones are The Best! Extra super yummy


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Lots available in Aldi but the Lidl ones are The Best! Extra super yummy


t

I know! I've been resisting them for weeks but thought I'd treat myself today! They had; mini chocolate coated stolen, mini luxury stolen, stolen loaf but no mini standard ones :Arghh I hope they get them back in!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> t
> 
> I know! I've been resisting them for weeks but thought I'd treat myself today! They had; mini chocolate coated stolen, mini luxury stolen, stolen loaf but no mini standard ones :Arghh I hope they get them back in!


We get the Lidl mini stolen here! They are so scrummy! I'm sure they will have them in very soon in UK! xxx don't despair!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> t
> 
> I know! I've been resisting them for weeks but thought I'd treat myself today! They had; mini chocolate coated stolen, mini luxury stolen, stolen loaf but no mini standard ones :Arghh I hope they get them back in!


And the moral is..............................................

Those who drag their feet ...........................

MISS OUT!

I'm sure Soozi or CC will send you a relief pack if you ask nicely


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> And the moral is..............................................
> 
> Those who drag their feet ...........................
> 
> ...


Of course, can't see anyone suffer such a deprivation and not do anything about it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

...and this is why I've bought two packs for Christmas week 

I hope all is well with Lola and Andre xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> ...and this is why I've bought two packs for Christmas week
> 
> I hope all is well with Lola and Andre xx


Aren't you grateful I nudged you into it?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> ...and this is why I've bought two packs for Christmas week
> 
> I hope all is well with Lola and Andre xx


problem is I have no self control where mini stollen are concerned they just pop themselves into my mouth! I don't even know how many I've eaten! There's not a chance in hell I'd manage to save a packet for Christmas! I do hope they get a delivery...

Andre is eating me out of house and home! He's has 4 x cod fillets, 2 x chicken breast a and now starting on some thighs! I've noticed over the last couple of weeks he's started to get a little rotund tummy! At his shoulder he's also taller than Lola now! His poop seems to be returning to normal so I'll give it another 24 hours on the cod/chicken then start to introduce normal food again!

sadly I lost one of my chickens yesterday, she was one of my youngsters that Lily hatched 21 August 2016, she is the white one. Rest in peace Camellia










Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww poor Camellia  sorry to read that Hannah. 

Glad things are better in the feline department.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to read about Camellia, she looked beautiful. 

Fingers crossed all this home cooking, and Andre's appetite means he's over whatever was wrong with that food that started all this.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sorry to read about pretty Camellia.

Next time you're shopping get in a bag of frozen white fish fillets from the basics range. Much cheaper than cod. Do you have an Asda near you? They do a small bag of frozen diced chicken thighs. So convenient and doesn't take up much room. So handy for emergencies


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that’s so sad about Camelia - what happened. 

Do you just have the 2 left? 

I’m down to 1 and would you believe she was the first one I had and also top hen. She seems to be coping on her own which is good as they don’t usually. I worked out that she must be around 8/9 which I think is good for a hen.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww I am so sorry your lost your beautiful Camellia x

I love hens, I have none at the moment, but will probably have more ex battery hens next year!

Will you get more hens @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I won't yet as I am pretty sure that Dottie is a carrier for Mareks and/or Mycoplasma as most of mine have been lost to one or the other. 

Then I don't know....

I love having them but their environment isn't quite how I envisaged - I can't free range as we have foxes, John won't let me have them on the lawn which would be ideal with an electric fence and where their house is it gets really muddy. If I do end up getting some more I need a rethink....


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't really know what was wrong with Camellia, she was quiet for a couple of days but nothing obvious, the other chickens seem healthy and well. I have 5 chickens now all Pekin bantams! Primrose (the brown millifleru) is now 7 years old!

I do lee mine free range when I'm home, but make sure to get go back in the run half hour or so before dusk. 

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I almost wasn't going to post his because so much has gone wrong and the common denominator is _me_!

Lola isn't wanting to put weight on her back right leg - she's putting a little weight down but not much! I tried to take a look but she doesn't want me to  She's being quiet and keeping herself to herself. She did eat all her breakfast & dinner though but it did take 2 sittings.

She was like it when I got home after work yesterday I was hoping it would be better this morning but it is not. I have an appointment for 2.30 today - not an ideal time since i'm at work but it was all I was offered.

I'm pretty much ready for my name to get flagged at the vets and for social services to be called!

Hannah 

In my rush to get on this morning to get to work early so I could take a long lunch break/leave early I forgot to wash my hair - so it's looking at absolute greasy mess, I might find a paper bag!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No hun! What a morning! Whatever has Lola done now? Sorry to hear you’re having a tough time! I hope all ok at work with you dashing off. 
Let us know later what happens at the vet. 
Chin up sweetie! xxx good luck Lola! ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> Whatever has Lola done now? ❤


sorry but that did make me giggle! Both kitties were as very hyper on Sunday... don't know what got into them but Lola was trying to keep up with Andre! She was also being extra greedy! I only had to love my foot and she was out of her bed, running into the kitchen and jumping the pile of shoes as she went!

I'm amazed Andre doesn't do himself an injury.... yesterday he ran into the living room, onto the sofa, onto the poufle then tried from there to get straight to the top of the scratching post... I emphasise tried... he missed!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Rather inconclusive from the vets. Couldn't find any reason for the limp (much like last time - although a different leg this time). She has a temp . She has put on weight  Based on history she's been given a metcam injection and some antibiotics - to go back if she's not improved in 48 hours.

I feel quite depressed.

Hannah x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Rather inconclusive from the vets. Couldn't find any reason for the limp (much like last time - although a different leg this time). She has a temp . She has put on weight  Based on history she's been given a metcam injection and some antibiotics - to go back if she's not improved in 48 hours.
> 
> I feel quite depressed.
> 
> Hannah x


I bet you feel depressed hun! you need answers! Especially this is the second time Lola has had an injured leg. Hmmmm! I'm wondering if she would benefit from Omega 3 oil? Will keep looking in to see how Lola (and you) are doing. Sending supportive hugs! xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor Lola, and poor you. 

I bet you feel at the moment that you deserve your own parking space at the vets. 

Sorry to be reading this update, however hopefully the medication helps


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Inconclusive is such a hateful word! 

Hope Lola will soon be better! Fingers and paws are crossed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor Lola - the having a temperature again is a bit worrying. Did the vets seem concerned. 

At least the metacam should help reduce that and give her some relief. 

Does she climb anywhere outside - over fences etc? Are there other cats she could be fighting with? (Not Andre). 

It’s so frustrating when you can’t find a cause and in Lola’s case it does sound as if 2 things are going on simultaneously. 

Gosh I hope this is the last of your troubles for a while!!! 

(Glad she’d put weight on though)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Lola, and poor you. It's such a worry that its happened again and the vets are unable to find a cause

Hope the meds help


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes it's the having a temperature that has really upset me. Much as I wouldn't want Lola hurt I was kind of hoping that it would be an injury that would have a simple explanation...

Yes she loves climbing and regularly walks the full length of my fence, constantly on top of sheds, runs, coops etc (my garden is not cat proofed, it's something I'd like to aim for but need to work on replacing the fences first, my garden is not small). I've seen her look-a-like recently, but no others, they normally have a fairly healthy respect for each other.

She came to greet me and wanted and are her dinner so that's good. She hung around in the living room but has headed back under the bed. The barrage of fireworks have started though, so it's going to be hard to judge what she's like in herself this evening. I'm glad she's eaten. 

Hannah


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry Hannah to read poor Lola has another problem but some good news in that she's eating OK and has put on weight. I do hope she'll be better soon. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Hannah  I'm so sorry Lola has been in the wars again. You've been through the mill - I hope that Lola has a good sleep and hope that the medications help her to feel better. Sending lots of love and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes it's the having a temperature that has really upset me. Much as I wouldn't want Lola hurt I was kind of hoping that it would be an injury that would have a simple explanation...
> 
> Yes she loves climbing and regularly walks the full length of my fence, constantly on top of sheds, runs, coops etc (my garden is not cat proofed, it's something I'd like to aim for but need to work on replacing the fences first, my garden is not small). I've seen her look-a-like recently, but no others, they normally have a fairly healthy respect for each other.
> 
> ...


How is Lola today hun? Hope she's better. xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello,

She came down yesterday evening and had a little play and some supper. She decided to jump on the windowsill at 4.30am this morning and Andre brought one of his toys up to the bedroom to play with and got it stuck under the washing bin. Which is early for both of them, they usually wait ill 5.30am... (did I mention sleep being overrated??).

Ok... more seriously... she seems better but not 100%, she is still limping, but she's hungry and she's not hiding away . I imagine she's still benefiting form the metacam so the telling point will be when this wears off!

In the back of my mind there are thoughts that we're not to the bottom of what is wrong and everything is a bit of an effect rather than a cause... I don't understand why twice she would have a sore leg/paw and get a temperature... but on the other hand lets just see. 

H x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So last night there are 3 of us in the house right now, two of whom had bundles of energy! One of them was not me... I was pooped! Lola settled down sooner than Andre (but that's no surprise...).

She still has a slight limp on her back leg but it's getting better and it doesn't seem to be stopping her. The effect of the metacam would have worn off by now so hoping this is a actual improvement rather than the effect of the drugs.

I'm still worried about what's caused the soreness and temp... but I'm just going to have to keep monitoring her...

Hannah x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Great to hear that Lola's getting better
Let's hope there aren't any repeat episodes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased she seems a bit better!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Rod shaped gram positive bacteria have a lot to answer for. My dad is spending his second night in itu due to this uti! We believe went to septis, and caused low blood pressure and possible heart problems! Getting info from the doctors is hard work. Feels like I’ve spent the last two days driving up and down Buckinghamshire!

So much for a nice relaxed week of crafting (selfish)

H x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Rod shaped gram positive bacteria have a lot to answer for. My dad is spending his second night in itu due to this uti! We believe went to septis, and caused low blood pressure and possible heart problems! Getting info from the doctors is hard work. Feels like I've spent the last two days driving up and down Buckinghamshire!
> 
> So much for a nice relaxed week of crafting (selfish)
> 
> H x


Sorry to hear your dad's poorly Hannah.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear  Your poor Dad, Hannah. I hope he is on the mend very soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I really hope he will be feeling better very soon hun Xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just a bit of an update on Lola.... So since I last posted she perked up really quickly and was great for almost 2 weeks. Then she started limping on her back left leg... it was on a Sunday (17th) morning... but the afternoon she had improved and by Monday evening she was back to running around the house (although I could see a slight limp still) - I didn't take her to the vets...

Then this Sunday she was very quiet and had taken to spending a lot of time under the bed - she was still eating though. Then Monday I noticed that she was protecting a front leg/paw again - the right one! Again she's still eating, pooping and weeing ok. We went to the vets last night... he's quite bemused as to why she's suffering with different legs. She got some metacam which has perked her up and I have some liquid metacam to give her for the next few days.

He only suggested two possible causes... a particular virus (can't remember the name) but he wouldn't expect it to go on for so long and another symptom is sneezing/eye discharge etc which she doesn't have.

Another was poly"something" arthritis. But he said it was rare in cats (more common in dogs)... I've had a little google and her symptoms do seem to fit (I looked at a website about human condition and one for cats that I didn't really understand). If the metacam doesn't work the next steps would be to take xrays and to try and get some fluid from the joint.

He did say that it wouldn't be the uti returning as it would have shown symptoms before now (she's been off antibiotics for over 2 weeks now) and he didn't think injury was likely... not 4 times in such a short time!

Anyone have any other ideas they are welcome... for the moment though we are taking the metacam (which on the human site I read was one of the treatments to manage the condition anyhow)

Hannah x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Lola. Sending more vibes her way


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Just a bit of an update on Lola.... So since I last posted she perked up really quickly and was great for almost 2 weeks. Then she started limping on her back left leg... it was on a Sunday (17th) morning... but the afternoon she had improved and by Monday evening she was back to running around the house (although I could see a slight limp still) - I didn't take her to the vets...
> 
> Then this Sunday she was very quiet and had taken to spending a lot of time under the bed - she was still eating though.  Then Monday I noticed that she was protecting a front leg/paw again - the right one! Again she's still eating, pooping and weeing ok. We went to the vets last night... he's quite bemused as to why she's suffering with different legs. She got some metacam which has perked her up and I have some liquid metacam to give her for the next few days.
> 
> ...


What a mystery hun? I think an ultrasound scan might be a good idea? I hope it won't be an ongoing thing. Do her legs ever give way from under her?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lola - you poor love. Polyarthritis must be sore for her. The metacam will help her with the inflammatory joint pain, worth looking at some supplements like yumove? I don't know if that will help that kind of arthritis - but the shifting joint pain seems to be the key in diagnosis. Will the vet take a sample of synovial fluid? It's all such a worry for you, I know that. I hope Andre is on his best behaviour so that you aren't worrying about him too. 

Love and headbumps to poor Lola xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

He mentioned taking fluid from the joint, I don’t know if yumove would help, feels like early days at the minute without a confirmed diagnosis. I’ve only read up a little on it and symptoms fit, but also that it’s hard to diagnose. She’s only young but polyarthritis doesn’t discriminate against age.

H x

p.s. Andre is on good behaviour... I’m not sure about best behaviour


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You probably don't feel the same as I do with information - I am almost too scared (paralysed maybe) by what I might find when I keep reading about Oscar's liver and heart problems! 

Good boy Andre, good behaviour is welcome I'm sure  Keep taking the metacam, Lola and hopefully you'll be feeling perky soon.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes reading Google can be a bit too scary! Also I have to confirm that at the moment we don't have a diagnosis it's just ideas/possibilities at this time.

I've not given a cat liquid metacam before, what is the best way? Does it have a taste?? Lola was good with pill when shrouded in the pill putty stuff but otherwise she's difficult to get close to... (even spot on is interesting).

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes reading Google can be a bit too scary! Also I have to confirm that at the moment we don't have a diagnosis it's just ideas/possibilities at this time.
> 
> I've not given a cat liquid metacam before, what is the best way? Does it have a taste?? Lola was good with pill when shrouded in the pill putty stuff but otherwise she's difficult to get close to... (even spot on is interesting).
> 
> Hannah


I'd use a small syringe place it in the side of the mouth directed towards the back. I don't know how Lola would be tho hun. Hmmmm !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm really not the best person to ask, as Oscar hated it! It smells like honey to me but I've not tasted it - I think mixed in food is good if she will eat it. We had to go straight into Oscar's cheek as it was when he was refusing to eat. If she likes a lick-e-lix thing, can you mix it in there?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, syringe or no syringe I don't think I'll get that close to Lola... I have to plan "spot-on" when I think she's not looking (but that can be flexible timing!!). I tempted to try it on some food...

Don't get me wrong, I can stroke Lola and she will sit on my lap... but with the latter I have to let her settle _before _I stroke her... if I stroke her whilst she's settling she will jump off and go elsewhere...

Little things she's fussy about!

I've given liquid meds to rabbits many a time...


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

All my pets (both cats and dogs), have had Metacam at some stage, and every one of them ate it mixed in a small amount of food. The taste doesn't seem too offensive to most.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yeah, syringe or no syringe I don't think I'll get that close to Lola... I have to plan "spot-on" when I think she's not looking (but that can be flexible timing!!). I tempted to try it on some food...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I can stroke Lola and she will sit on my lap... but with the latter I have to let her settle _before _I stroke her... if I stroke her whilst she's settling she will jump off and go elsewhere...
> 
> ...


I've never used it but it's worth trying it in strong tasting food as suggested above.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Metacam is easy to administer. Barney didnt mind it. Just use the syringe given with the bottle and squirt to the back of the mouth from the side of the mouth


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I failed on the syringing it straight into her mouth! If I had a second pair of hands it might be easier! She literally rammed her mouth shut! I put it into her food, she ate it ok


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just feeling sad this morning...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I failed on the syringing it straight into her mouth! If I had a second pair of hands it might be easier! She literally rammed her mouth shut! I put it into her food, she ate it ok


Oh dear! Did you try putting a bit in her food hun? I know I would have the same trouble with Saffy!  How is she today?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

yeah she had it in her food last night with the metacam in it.

She seemed quieter again this morning - more so that yesterday morning.

On the plus side she ate well... had a whole 120g before I left for work and gave Andre's bowl a good lick too (he's a greedy guts but too lazy to get every last bit out of the bowl).

She jumped onto my lap last night and had a little pur time... yesterday evening she came in from outside all dirty whilst I was in the middle of wrapping some presents... this piece of wrapping paper is doomed - good job I bought more than one roll of it!

























Hannah x

p.s. when I say she came in from the garden all dirty I don't think anything untoward happened... I think she went for a poop and she digs for china and earth/mud goes everywhere!!!

p.p.s. when Lola had left the wrapping paper for my lap, Andre decided it would be fun if he climbed the scratching post and "leap" from there on the wrapping paper... making as much noise as he could landing on paper! This was repeated a number of times... I wanted to get up and tidy but Lola was settled...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If she’s eating hun that’s a very good sign. I’d just keep putting the metacam in her food if she will eat it ok. 
Is she still limping a bit?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Soozi said:


> If she's eating hun that's a very good sign. I'd just keep putting the metacam in her food if she will eat it ok.
> Is she still limping a bit?


She looks stiff and uncomfortable when she walks... 

I always like watching her run full speed down the garden - ears back for added aerodynamics and her fur floating in waves behind her (admittedly the garden is too wet at the moment...)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> I've not given a cat liquid metacam before, what is the best way? Does it have a taste?? Lola was good with pill when shrouded in the pill putty stuff but otherwise she's difficult to get close to... (even spot on is interesting)


Charlie-girl has had a daily morning dose of Meloxidyl for a touch of arthritis in the lower spine for years now, and it can't taste that bad because she comes and sits at my feet to have it! I suspect bribery training helped (she gets her raw food meal, which she LOVES, straight afterwards), but she's always been easy to medicate and pill - the ONLY thing I have ever had to towel wrap her for was Panacur liquid, and I'm not going to judge any cat for hating that stuff... 

I get breakfast for the pair of them ready, then say to Charlie "Come and have your medicine" - usually she comes straight to me at that point, unless she has a grump on and I have to go to her. The next command is 'Sit!' - sometimes a little encouragement of a finger under the chin and a stroke down the body is required, but not often these days! When she sits (usually purring away!), I cradle her hand in my left hand and say 'chin up!' whilst giving a little push under the chin to tilt her head back a bit. Then I place the dosing syringe on the right hand side of her mouth as I am facing her, say 'Open!' and she does, slide the syringe between her teeth to the back of her mouth (she chomps away on it, but the left hand keeps her from backing off it - she doesn't try and run), and gently squirt the syrup in. Then I withdraw the syringe, stroke her throat a couple of times to encourage swallowing (during which the purring usually resumes!), kiss her head, and then it's time for breakfast to go down, speed encouraged by many mrowls from both of them!

She will also eat wet/raw food with Meloxidyl squirted on it - found that out pre-Lorelei, but I don't do that these days in case Lori nicked Charlies rations.

Yes, I do know how blessed I am  Love my mini-panther to bits! :Cat As i said, we have been doing this for several years now, and it did take a while to perfect even though she is an ameanable cat - knowing food is coming directly after definitely helps


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I failed on the syringing it straight into her mouth! If I had a second pair of hands it might be easier! She literally rammed her mouth shut! I put it into her food, she ate it ok


Dont beat yourself up. I had to syringe some pain killers to Tali for several days when her spay wound got infected. You cant be quite as gentle as youd like to be but when your confident it really isn't so bad, having a second person to hold her would make it much easier though


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So a quick update on Lola...

On Friday she seemed to make a significant improvement... she came upstairs to get me out of bed and then ran past me to the kitchen for her breakfast! She also spent some time enjoying the sunshine outside (what a welcome break that was for all of us).

Last night I forgot to give her the metacam (this is partly because I was feeling a bit stressed as _both_ of them has been pestering for their dinner since 3.30... as partly as she seemed well), anyhow I thought I would see how she did without it (I only have enough till tonight I think, then the bottle is empty). She didn't seem as good this morning as she has on previous recent mornings.

Overall her improvement has stalled... yes she's better and although she's not inactive... I don't see her as active as she would normally be... she's not that interested in toys - little pat about but that's all.

There's no obvious lameness - but is she walking as freely and easily as she should??... honestly I'm struggling to tell... as of yesterday she was still jumping on the scratching post, windowsill and getting onto the little shed roof.

So today I'm wondering if she needs to go back to the vets... (I'm not sure there's much they can tell by just looking at her) or if I should just try and speak them to advise and next steps, or if she just needs a bit more metacam???

Oh... it's all so confusing...

Oh.. and for anyone that saw the video in the photo thread of Andre washing Lola.. well she returned the favour yesterday and gave his face a little wash... (no video I'm afraid) she tried washing his paws... but he wasn't too impressed...

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Willow_Warren  Honestly (and trust me on this!) you can tie yourself in absolute knots worrying. I sit and stare at Oscar counting his resp rate, his HR, has he eaten, has he been to the loo, are his eyes going yellow, is his fur growing back, is he showing any signs of eye damage from his BP...oh the list goes on and on.

I can't tell you what to do - only you know Lola best of all - but what I will say is that you feel she's not right, she may benefit from a Vet visit. You may find you are in the realms of needing to "push" them, as to go with "She's just not right" isn't overly helpful - but I do strongly feel that if you think she's not, she's probably not.

None of that was helpful I'm sure. Sorry. I hope she's brighter tonight xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks @Mrs Funkin there is so much truth in your first paragraph!

I spoke to the vet today and we've agreed to continue metacam for another 2 weeks. If she deteriorates, gets lame: straight back into vets. Is she's not back to herself in 2 weeks or goes backwards once off the metacam back to vets.

This said she's been a little more perky this evening, but snoozing in front of the fire right now. Oh well until Andre came to disturb her.

Hannah


----------

